# Gamergate: Bewegung richtet sich gegen Kritiker, Intel beendet Werbekampagne



## Gast1669461003 (5. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamergate: Bewegung richtet sich gegen Kritiker, Intel beendet Werbekampagne* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamergate: Bewegung richtet sich gegen Kritiker, Intel beendet Werbekampagne


----------



## Gandalf1107 (5. Oktober 2014)

Kritik auf solche Art zum schweigen zu bringen finde ich aber schon armselig, vielleicht sollte man mal wieder lernen, mit Kritik umzugehen. Und jemandem die Pest an den Hals zu wünschen, nur weil er/sie eine andere Meinung vertritt, zeugt auch nicht gerade von geistiger Reife.


----------



## Ensign (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde, dass dieser Artikel sehr flach geschrieben ist, mit wenig bis hin zu gar keinen verständlichen Hintergrundinformationen. Nach ein bisschen googlen habe ich auf Forbes einen ausführlichen Artikel zu diesem Thema gefunden. Wer des Englischen mächtig ist: 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2014/10/04/why-it-makes-sense-for-intel-to-pull-ads-from-gamasutra-over-gamergate-and-why-its-still-the-wrong-move/

Meiner Meinung nach, stand Intel hier auf verlorenem Posten: würden sie die Werbung weiter laufen lassen, würde dies als indirekte Zustimmung der Beleidigungen der Autorin ausgelegt werden. Schlecht für Intel.
Jetzt haben sie sich entschieden, die Werbekampagne zu beenden und bekommen dafür Schelle von den Feministinnen und anderen Kritikern - ebenfalls schlecht für Intel. Aber sie haben damit wenigstens Geld gespart und der Aktie hat es auch nicht geschadet. Schlecht für Intel aber eben mit einer Dämpfung.

Dennoch denke ich, dass Intel auf die anderen Werbeträger hätte warten sollen um sich dann der kollektiven Bewegung anzuschließen und nicht ins Rampenlicht zu fallen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ensign schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass dieser Artikel sehr flach geschrieben ist, mit wenig bis hin zu gar keinen verständlichen Hintergrundinformationen.



Für eine umfassende Erörterung ist da leider gerade nicht die Zeit. In dem Artikel geht es erstmal nur um die Berichterstattung zur Beendigung von Intels Werbekampagne mit ein paar Hintergrundinformationen. Das Netz bietet erfreulicherweise genügend Optionen, sämtliche Hintergründe von Gamergate und der Intel-Geschichte herauszufinden. Wenn es weitere Entwicklungen gibt, die es wert sind, darüber zu berichten, wird es dazu weitere Artikel geben. Danke für dein Feedback.


----------



## Ensign (5. Oktober 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Für eine umfassende Erörterung ist da leider gerade nicht die Zeit. In dem Artikel geht es erstmal nur um die Berichterstattung zur Beendigung von Intels Werbekampagne mit ein paar Hintergrundinformationen. Das Netz bietet erfreulicherweise genügend Optionen, sämtliche Hintergründe von Gamergate und der Intel-Geschichte herauszufinden. Wenn es weitere Entwicklungen gibt, die es wert sind, darüber zu berichten, wird es dazu weitere Artikel geben. Danke für dein Feedback.



Ah ok, vielen Dank für die Erklärung


----------



## belakor602 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es besser das PCGames und die deutschsprachigen Gaming-medien sich da relativ raushalten. Nachdem ich mich da 1-2h lang etwas mehr informiert habe kann ich absolut verstehen warum Intel sich da zurückgezogen hat. Ich würde damit nichts zu tun haben wollen und soviel Abstand zu dem nehmen wie möglich.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

Sowie ich jetzt bei heise.de mitbekommen habe geht es diesmal nicht gegen die anita die ihren total einseitigen und fehlerhaften youtube report rausgebracht hat sondern um heterosexuelle männer die sich gegen die falschen anschuldigen wehren.



> In dieser Situation veröffentlichten Ende August mehrere Spieleseiten Artikel, die sich gegen die sogenannten Gamer hinter der Kampagne richteten. Einst Hauptzielgruppe von Spieleentwicklern seien die jungen, männlichen und heterosexuellen Vielspieler nun nur noch eine Minderheit, die aber ob dieses Bedeutungsverlusts in die Offensive gingen und unter anderem Anita Sarkeesian angriffen.



"Gamergate": Intel beendet Werbekampagne | heise online

Die ganze Feminus und Gleichstellung die in den 60ern anfing ist wie die politische korrektheit völlig eskaliert und zum schimpfwort geworden und führte nur noch zur zensur.

Klar ich bin für die Gleichstellung von Männer und Frauen aber wie man bei Anita Sarkessian sieht ging es immer mehr in Richtung Männerhass und einseite Reportage.

Es wird sich zum bsp aufgeregt das Red Sonja einen Metall Bikini trägt das wär zu klischeehaft aber das als gegenstück conan voller muskeln und leder tanga auch ein Klischee ist da wird nicht drüber geredet.


----------



## Wamboland (5. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die ganze Feminus und Gleichstellung die in den 60ern anfing ist wie die politische korrektheit völlig eskaliert und zum schimpfwort geworden und führte nur noch zur zensur.
> 
> Klar ich bin für die Gleichstellung von Männer und Frauen aber wie man bei Anita Sarkessian sieht ging es immer mehr in Richtung Männerhass und einseite Reportage.
> 
> Es wird sich zum bsp aufgeregt das Red Sonja einen Metall Bikini trägt das wär zu klischeehaft aber das als gegenstück conan voller muskeln und leder tanga auch ein Klischee ist da wird nicht drüber geredet.



Hab mich mit dieser "Gamergate" Sache nicht befasst, der Artikel selber ist auch nicht so erhellend. Ich hab zwar schon ab und an etwas gehört wegen den Themen, aber nicht erfasst das es da noch weiter geht. 

Generell bin ich gegen Frauenquoten u.ä. lächerlich Bevorzugungen von Frauen. Außer natürlich wir führen Quoten flächendeckend ein. Sprich 50% in allen Bereichen. Frisöre ohne 50% Männer - dicht, Nagelstudios ohne 50% Männer - dicht, Bordelle ... ihr versteht? ^^ Natürlich auch 50% Frauenquote beim Tiefbau, der Müllabfuhr u.ä. 

*Denn komischerweise, gab es noch keine Kampagne zu den erschreckend geringen Zahlen bei den Müllfrauen! - Evtl. sollte man das mal anstoßen. 

*Denn genau da fängt es an, es geht nicht darum Frauen zu helfen, sondern ihnen eine VORTEIL zu verschaffen in interessanten Berufsgruppen/schichten. 

Damit man mich nicht missversteht - auf jeden Fall sollte eine Frau bei gleicher Qualifikation die gleichen Chance haben und vor allem das gleiche Gehalt verdienen - leider ist das sicherlich schwerer zu bewerkstelligen als zu schauen ob nicht mind. X% der Beschäftigten Frauen sind.


Zum Thema Frauen in Spielen: Ja es ist oft Klischeehaft, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so extrem wie früher (Prinzessin Peach?^^). Wir haben mit Lara Croft, Samus Aran, Rynn, Clementine (^^) und vielen Anderen genug starke Frauen in Spielen. Und nicht alle haben auch dicke Hupen und laufen halbnackt durch die Gegend 

Aber genauso gibt es, wie Wynn schon schrieb, genug Klischees bei Männern - über die sich keiner aufregt. Zudem kenne ich genug Frauen die nicht einmal darüber nachdenken wie Frauen in Videospielen dargestellt werden. Hauptsache es macht Spaß. 

Ich finde es gut wenn man vollwertige Alternativen (z.b. Mass Effect) hat, aber genau so kann ich verstehen wenn Entwickler eine Geschichte erzählen wollen. 

Wir können aber gerne mal eine Aktion starten in der wir verlangen das es im nächsten Tomb Raider auch möglich sein muss als Mann zu spielen (Lars Croft *g*). Denn ich fühle mich durch diese starke, emanzipierte und charismatische Frau beim spielen eingeschüchtert. Zudem möchten ein paar Frauen ja evtl. auch lieber einen adretten Abenteurer spielen. Also los *WIR WOLLEN LARS CROFT!

Wie immer gilt: Extreme sind extremer müll. ^^*


----------



## belakor602 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube das Problem mit dem ganzen Sexismus/Objektifizierungs-argument läuft viel tiefer. Warum glaubt ihr ist die Diskussion eigentlich nur in den USA so hitzig und ständig am Brodeln ist? Ich glaube wirklich es liegt daran dass sie so extrem prüde sind. Hier in Europa gibts die Diskussion eigentlich seltener. Warum? Weil ich glaube die meißten kapiert haben das Sexualisierung ja eingentlich nichts schlechtes ist. Ja gibts halt in Videospielen Frauen mit Riesenmöpsen und Männer in der Größe eines Gorillas was Muskeln betrifft. Na und? Was ist so schlecht daran? Wem es nicht gefällt braucht es ja nicht kaufen, ist ja nicht so als ob es nicht genug Spiele gäbe die ernster sind, wo Frauen und Männer normal Körperproportionen haben. Ich selber mag so Spiele ja eigentlich auch nicht wirklich weil ich hauptsächlich ernstere Spiele mag, aber ich möchte trotzdem dass sie weiterhin existieren. Denn hin und wieder mal machts eben doch Spaß wenns so richtig abgedreht ist, und außerdem möchte ich es denen gönnen die es wirklich lieben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Oktober 2014)

> Die Bewegung, die  sich für ethische Grundsätze des Videospiel-Journalismus ausspricht,  macht seitdem vor haltlosen Anschuldigungen, die einer  Verschwörungstheorie gleichkommen sowie vor Angriffen auf Institutionen  wie Gamasutra keinen Halt.


Ein Jahr nach Snowden wäre ich sehr vorsichtig jemanden als Verschwörungstheoretiker zu bezeichnen. Wie sich gezeigt hat, gibt es nämlich auch eine ganze Menge Verschwörungspraxis.


----------



## Nihiletex (5. Oktober 2014)

Das sich PR Manager von großen Spielefirmen in Gruppen von "Journalisten" wiederfinden ist keine Unterstellung, sondern Tatsache. Ebenso wie die Beziehung von Quinn zu Mitarbeitern die ihr Spiel bewertet haben bzw. darüber berichten und/oder ihr sogar durch Unterstützung per Patreon Geld zukommen lassen. Während man es bei den großen Firmen schon fast erwartet, daß Gefälligkeiten gegen Berichterstattung ausgetauscht werden (da bekommen Tester halt mal ein Tablet geschenkt, Reisen zum Hersteller etc.), haben die letzten Monate gezeigt, daß die "Indie" Szene locker mithalten oder sogar überbieten kann. Das hat wenig mit Diskreminierung von Frauen zu tun, ist als Totschlagargument aber natürlich willkommen. Männer sind ebenfalls im Fadenkreuz dieser Bewegung, wie z.B. ein Phil Fish dessen Spiel Indie Awards gewonnen hat durch eine Jury in der seine eigenen Geldgeber saßen.
Kritische Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema vermisse ich etwas in der PC Games, also abseits der "irgendwelche Leute schreiben wieder böse Twitterkommentare über Frauen" Sache. Darüber muss man auch sprechen, man sollte diese Sachen aber nicht vermischen.


----------



## RodWeiler79 (5. Oktober 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Für eine umfassende Erörterung ist da leider gerade nicht die Zeit. In dem Artikel geht es erstmal nur um die Berichterstattung zur Beendigung von Intels Werbekampagne mit ein paar Hintergrundinformationen. Das Netz bietet erfreulicherweise genügend Optionen, sämtliche Hintergründe von Gamergate und der Intel-Geschichte herauszufinden. Wenn es weitere Entwicklungen gibt, die es wert sind, darüber zu berichten, wird es dazu weitere Artikel geben. Danke für dein Feedback.



Naja, ihr verlinkt ja sonst auch zu jedem Text irgendwas, da hätte es hier auch nicht geschadet.
Habe zwar von der Sexismus-Debatte schon was gehört - aber "Gamergate" war mir völlig neu.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Oktober 2014)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> Naja, ihr verlinkt ja sonst auch zu jedem Text irgendwas, da hätte es hier auch nicht geschadet.



Unter dem Artikel sind doch zwei Quellen-Links.


----------



## Orzhov (5. Oktober 2014)

Persönlich möchte ich oftmals kotzen wenn es um Dinge wie das Gamergate und Frau Quinn geht. Jedoch versuche ich Mal ein gewisses Niveau zu wahren, damit dieser Beitrag nicht gelöscht werden muss.

Bestechung ist keine feine Sache, egal ob BMW sich Wertungen in Autozeitschriften kauft, oder ob jemand sexuelle Gefälligkeiten gegen mediale Aufmerksamkeit und gute Bewertungen tauscht. Das war ja nur die Spitze des Eisberges. Wer mehr dazu erfahren möchte darf gerne googeln, ich möchte nur einen kurzen Roman schreiben. Auch der moderne Feminismus würde bei mir nicht besser wegkommen. Eine Bewegung in der es ursprünglich um gleiche Rechte für Frauen ging, eine Sache die ich persönlich gut finde, wurde im Laufe der Zeit zu einer doch recht zweifelhaften Gruppierung.

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel was die bekannteren Vertreter dieser Bewegung über Männer denken: 
“I want to see a man beaten to a bloody pulp with a high-heel shoved in  his mouth, like an apple in the mouth of a pig.” — Andrea Dworkin
Quelle: Feminism Is a Hate Group

Ich würde einfach gerne weiterhin mein Hobby genießen, ohne irgendwelche Skandale oder der Einmischung von Gruppierungen mit zweifelhafter Reputation.


----------



## RodWeiler79 (5. Oktober 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Unter dem Artikel sind doch zwei Quellen-Links.



Uupps. Dann hab ich wohl die Glotzn nicht uffgemacht, ich Orschkrampe


----------



## MadFox80 (6. Oktober 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Also los *WIR WOLLEN LARS CROFT!
> *



Oh bitte! Dann wuerde ich auch wieder Tomb Raider spielen - Lars, der verschollene, sexy Zwillingsbruder von Lara...so viele Moeglichkeiten tun sich da ploetzlich auf... 
Also mir kaeme dann Sexismus gerade recht.


----------



## Triplezer0 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal durch einige englische Seiten durchgelesen und bin zu dem schluss gekommen dass es sich um unglaublich viel lärm über eine wahnsinnig uninteressante sache handelt. Dabei mischt so ziemlich der gesamte Abschaum des internets mit der nichts besseres zu tun hat als seinen Senf dazuzugeben, möglichst in form von trolling und/oder flaming.

Man kann nur festhalten dass das internet eine einzige stinkende Jauchegrube ist. Voller Lügen und einem sandkasten voller kleiner kinder die sich gegenseitig mit Dreck bewerfen nicht unähnlich.

Wer nichts über diese geschichte weiß (so wie ich vor 30 minuten) dem kann ich wärmstens empfehlen sich nicht damit auseinanderzusetzen weil es schlicht und ergreifend langweilig und vollkommen unwichtig ist.

Das ist zumindest meine persönliche Meinung dazu


----------



## gterminator (6. Oktober 2014)

Leute lasst mir meine Videospiele so wie sie sind! Ich zwinge doch auch nicht das ganze Feministinnenpack in die Küche. 
Gute Presse / Böse Presse  gegen Werbeanzeigen gehört zum Alltag jedes Unternehmens.


----------



## Gast20180705 (6. Oktober 2014)

Was für eine Ironie, Zoe Quinn lässt für ihre Karriere jeden an ihr Höschen und Sarkeesian wettert auf der anderen Seite gegen Seximus in Videospielen/branche und die Trolle habe die beste Zeit ihres Daseins.
Kann man sich nur drüber Amüsieren und sich möglichts weit raushalten so wie Intel das macht.


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

gterminator schrieb:


> Leute lasst mir meine Videospiele so wie sie sind! Ich zwinge doch auch nicht das ganze Feministinnenpack in die Küche.



In der Küche sind die Messer  denk darüber nach wenn du das nächste mal eine frau dahin schickst


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2014)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Wer nichts über diese geschichte weiß (so wie ich vor 30 minuten) dem kann ich wärmstens empfehlen sich nicht damit auseinanderzusetzen weil es schlicht und ergreifend langweilig und vollkommen unwichtig ist.



gut
das hab ich schon gemacht
wie eigentlich mit allen Iditischen Dingen die auf Gate enden

Ich warte eigentlich nur auf einen neuen Skandal im Watergate Hotel, vielleicht mit dem Eingangstor, denn ich wette, irgendein Käseblatt wird das sicher Watergate Gategate nennen -.-


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> gut
> das hab ich schon gemacht
> wie eigentlich mit allen Iditischen Dingen die auf Gate enden



also auch damals mit dem brustgate beim superbow ?


----------



## Enisra (6. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> also auch damals mit dem brustgate beim superbow ?



in anbetracht dessen dass das Piercing ziemlich hässlich war und wir hier Werbung haben die mehr Zeigt:
Das besonders


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

Brüste auf Pcgames ? habe ich da was verpasst ?

Bei Buffed gabs keine Brüste ^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Brüste auf Pcgames ? habe ich da was verpasst ?



Du musst doch nur mal die ganzen Artikel zu Skyrim-Mods anschauen: Skyrim - Sexy Reizwäsche in neuer Lingerie-Shop-Mod - Bilder und Installations-Tipps
Da gibt es noch ein paar mehr davon.


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

wir reden hier von der werbung nicht von den pc games erlaubten brüsten  die neue suchfunktion fand ja sogar einen test von 3d sex villa von euch damals


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Oktober 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> *Denn komischerweise, gab es noch keine Kampagne zu den erschreckend geringen Zahlen bei den Müllfrauen! - Evtl. sollte man das mal anstoßen.
> 
> *



Ich möchte nun nicht für diesen extremen Feminismus in die Bresche springen, weil ich mich damit nicht identifizieren kann und das Gefühl habe, dass er das Verhältnis zwischen Mann und Frau eher verkompliziert. 

Aber das oben zitierte geht meiner Meinung nach leicht am Kernpunkt beim Thema Frauenquote vorbei. 

Es geht ja, soweit ich das verstanden habe, darum, dass dort Quoten eingeführt werden sollen, wo Frauen erschwerter oder gar keinen Zugang finden. 
Wenn Frau will, kann sie problemlos Müllfrau werden, also schreit dort niemand nach Quoten, weil sie nicht als notwendig erachtet werden. 

Ich bin bei Quoten ebenfalls eher skeptisch, weil das den Beigeschmack hat, als könne man ein Ziel nicht aus eigener Kraft erreichen. Allerdings glaube ich auch, dass Frauen es in manchen Unternehmenstrukturen schwer haben können. Quoten sind da allerdings vielleicht der falsche Weg, weil man sich damit keinen Respekt verdient. Auf der anderen Seite scheinen sie ja zB in Skandinavien halbwegs zu funktionieren. 

Schwieriges Thema...


----------



## legion333 (6. Oktober 2014)

Es geht bei der Gamergate-Sache überhaupt nicht um Feminismus, Zoe Quinn oder irgendwen, sondern um fehlende Standards und Ethik diverser Spiele-"Journalisten":*** The Secret Mailing List of the Gaming Journalism Elite[/url]


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2014)

noch was passendes zum thema gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Oktober 2014)

Besser könnte man es nicht beschreiben, Wynn. Genauso sieht es aus.


----------

